# You can now sync music on multiple Echo devices (except Tap)



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

If you have multiple Echo devices, you can now sync them to play music simultaneously. This will work with the original Echo, the Dot, and the Show, but not with the Tap. In the Alexa app., go to settings and under the list of device names is the entry "Multi-Room Music". You can use that to set up and name groups of speakers to be synced.

I already have other wireless speakers that can be synced so I'm not sure how much I'll use this feature with the Alexa devices, but I'll experiment a bit with it in the next day or two. Meanwhile, just posting it here for those that might be interested.

More details here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202108910


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried this?  I created a group which was confirmed in Alexa app.  I have two Echos in my one bedroom condo.  I requested music "on Both".  Does not work?  The two Echos work fine separately.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Has anyone tried this? I created a group which was confirmed in Alexa app. I have two Echos in my one bedroom condo. I requested music "on Both". Does not work? The two Echos work fine separately.


Is your group name "Both," Sandpiper?

I used one of the already defined group names, "Everywhere," and it worked as advertised. Though I did find that I didn't need to say "On Everywhere," I could just say "Everywhere" and it played on the group I had set up, which consisted of two Echos and one Dot.

(And your image of your pup is no longer showing in your signature--you'll need to move it to Flickr or Facebook and link to it, Photobucket is no longer offering free hotlinking.  )

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When they allow us to play audiobooks across the devices simultaneously, I'll love it.  Sometimes I listen to books on tape as I'm working throughout the house, that'll be nice.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So just for music right now? Still cool. I have a Echo downstairs and a dot hooked to a speaker upstairs. I am constantly having to go up and down during cleaning, laundry, etc. So this will be nice when I blast my 80's sound. Its the only music that gets me through the grind of chores.  . Not that I couldn't hear the Echo still upstairs, my apartment is not that big, but sound gets muffled when I get around the corner upstairs. 


eta: wow, this was a total disaster. I can't get it to work at all. First I told the Echo to play a certain playlist everywhere, but it misheard me and said here is a station you might like with some bad classic rock. So I told it to stop. Told it again to play my playlist everywhere, it understood and started playing. But when I went upstairs the dot was still playing some annoying Chicago song and no matter how many times I told it to stop, it wouldn't. Light came on, but it just wouldn't do it. So I told the dot to play another playlist, it did, I didn't even have to say everywhere it was still in that mode. It told me its playing it on everywhere group. But it didn't, there was nothing on the Echo downstairs. So now I have both of them quiet again. This did not go as planned


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel like I am in a Laurel and Hardy movie. I tried again, told Echo downstairs to play a playlist on everywhere. Nothing. I could hear some sound upstairs so it only played it on the dot. Then again I could not turn it off. It would just not stop. Then I told it to play another song just so I could stop it. Then it told me its playing a playlist on another device do you want to play it on everywhere, so I said yes. Then I had 2 different things playing on the Echo and the dot. Then both refused to stop. I pulled the plug on the dot, went downstairs and kept having to play different things just so it would finally follow my command to stop. 

I think I'll wait until they work the kinks out. So far its been a total failure. 

Oh and yes, I double checked. Both my dot and Echo are in a group which I used "everywhere" from the dropdown. I only have those 2 devices.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is your group name "Both," Sandpiper?
> 
> I used one of the already defined group names, "Everywhere," and it worked as advertised. Though I did find that I didn't need to say "On Everywhere," I could just say "Everywhere" and it played on the group I had set up, which consisted of two Echos and one Dot.
> 
> ...


Yes, group name is / was "Both". I changed group name to one listed -- "Everywhere". That worked. When Alexa confirms the music, she also confirms "on group Everywhere".

Sometime I'll get around to getting pup's photo in my signature again. I like technology, but then again I get tired of messing with it. I can get photo to show using Facebook? How?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like a good feature to me. I have a bluetooth speaker that I use in another part of the house but it's still packed somewhere. I'll have to try this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Sometime I'll get around to getting pup's photo in my signature again. I like technology, but then again I get tired of messing with it. I can get photo to show using Facebook? How?


Someone told me how to do it...I'll have to look it up. Give me a few minutes.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was my co-mod Becca in a thread in the Writers' Cafe:



Becca Mills said:


> Facebook is quick and easy. You just post the picture, setting the privacy for that post to "Only me," so it won't be visible to your friends. Once you've made the post, click on it to open it. Once it's open, right-click on the image and choose "Open image in new tab." Copy the new tab's URL. That's it.


If you want to read the conversation there, click on the bold link in the quote.

I had to do it using the browser on my iPad, it won't work in the app, by the way. I loved seeing your pup in your signature. I always gave him a virtual pat.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah,

I would delete your group and start over.

And when you get the page that shows the list of devices to check, click on Refresh to make sure that the devices are all really linked.  At first, my devices would show as unavailable.  

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thought -- I'll try it later. If you give a group a Custom Name, maybe when you make a music request you have to say "on _group_ Custom Name". Include the word _group_ in your request.

Thanks, Betsy. I'll work on it later.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Thought -- I'll try it later. If you give a group a Custom Name, maybe when you make a music request you have to say "on _group_ Custom Name". Include the word _group_ in your request.


That doesn't work. Back to group name Everywhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might give them feedback that Custom Name isn't working.  I'll give it a try on mine later after hubby awakens from his nap.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You might give them feedback that Custom Name isn't working. I'll give it a try on mine later after hubby awakens from his nap.
> 
> Betsy


I did. Didn't ask for reply, but got it. For the most part I am not impressed with Amazon's "customer service" via e-mail. Rarely is it of any help. It wasn't today. Get pretty much standard language. If you could have convo with one person via e-mail that would be good, but that doesn't happen except in rare instances when you've had ongoing communication with a tech.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Earlier I played music on the group.  Now I want to play on only one Echo.  Nope.  I request music without saying "on Everywhere".  It plays on both.  I tried "not on Everywhere" and "not on group".  Plays on both.  

Amazon feedback.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't request and didn't get a response this time to my above feedback. Just now tried playing music on _one_ Echo (not on group). It worked. 

Then I requested music to play "on Everywhere". It did. Then I requested music without saying "on Everywhere". It still played on the group.

I called Amazon. Aaaah. After forming a group, you have to tell it which Echo to play on if you don't want it to play on the group.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I did. Didn't ask for reply, but got it. For the most part I am not impressed with Amazon's "customer service" via e-mail. Rarely is it of any help. It wasn't today. Get pretty much standard language. If you could have convo with one person via e-mail that would be good, but that doesn't happen except in rare instances when you've had ongoing communication with a tech.


For the echo, I always use the feedback in the Alexa app, and have had pretty good luck with that. Very personal compared to using the general customer service app.

Betsy


----------

